
Show HN: Refinator, online lecture notes and PDFs with prerequisite lists - mrkgnao
http://refinator.herokuapp.com/
======
mrkgnao
I haven't worked on this in a few months, so I figured I'd just show off the
current state of the project since I'm unlikely to be able to work on it in
the next couple of months.

This is a _really_ simplistic proof-of-concept for something I've often wished
to be able to use myself, although I should really support real books as well.
Among other things, I've often felt that prerequisite and "read alongside"
lists (ideally based on (topic, sophistication) pairs instead of being
specific books as it currently is) would be _great_ to have. The about page[0]
goes into more detail on this.

Currently, I plan to integrate with MathOverflow/MSE's tag wikis, and maybe
allow rep to transfer over in some sense from there by allowing you to link
your accounts.

Any edits or additions would warm my heart. Contributions to the code[1] are
welcome too! :)

This has also been posted[2] to /r/math on reddit.

\--

[0]:
[https://refinator.herokuapp.com/about](https://refinator.herokuapp.com/about)

[1]:
[https://github.com/mrkgnao/refinator](https://github.com/mrkgnao/refinator)

[2]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/5jx53e/refinator_lets...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/5jx53e/refinator_lets_you_search_for_online_lecture/)

